# Gloss Black Kitchen Worktops?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi does anyone recommend glossy finish black kitchen worktops? I'm debating over whether to have this finish or the Matt black finish laminate because so many people say its a nightmare to clean!! It looks great in the showroom though but not sure about maintaining it!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We have black gloss and don't have any problems with it.

IMO if you want your kitchen to look good, go for gloss.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had some in my kitchen, they were a nightmare, every mark showed, they scratch too easily and slowly loose their shine. I now have a granit composite which is much better and half the price of real granite


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Hi does anyone recommend glossy finish black kitchen worktops? I'm debating over whether to have this finish or the Matt black finish laminate because so many people say its a nightmare to clean!! It looks great in the showroom though but not sure about maintaining it!!


My mother has a marble black worktop and says its an absolute mare to keep clean. Apparently its a bugger to polish out water stains after you've given it a clean with a damp cloth. If you put down a cold glass of water on it-it leaves white rings and I think its the same with hot beverages.

But it does look really well.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree they do look nice in the showrooms and I'm combining it with dark walnut cabinets hence black, but I really don't want the hassle of water marks especially as London is a hard water area! 
I would also get annoyed with scratches too although perhaps I could get away with some Swissol cleaner Porter treatment!! 

I still have time to change the worktop with the fitter so any more opinions/advice would be great. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

See if he can get you the granite composite, it is made from granite dust and glue much cheaper and is as hard wearing but go for a matt finish. If you want to push the boat out have Corian so it is one piece and the sink is moulded in to it.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I may be going for a black Granite Sink as well with matching tap to go with the stealth look so not sure if that could be "moulded in". Are the Granite sinks prone to these water marks too?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

By moulded in it comes as one piece so there is no distinguashable line between the top and sink.

Corian: http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/p ... MAod400mYA


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've just done the exact same thing. Ordered a Walnut kitchen with a black gloss worktop - again as it looked lovely in the shop.

But bottled it and worried too much about keeping it looking good, so changed it to matt effect last week.

Wanted granite but couldn't stretch that far - didn't know of composite granite though. Not gonna change again though as I'm relatively happy.

If it was easy to look after (I'm a very clumsy/lazy bugger!), then I would have stuck with the gloss.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Should'nt this be in the powder room?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice choice Senwar - our Kitchen gets alot of use so I'm going to change the Gloss to Matt as well! :?

Sow how about Granite sinks - are they ok or will they suffer alot from marks/stains?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> I had some in my kitchen, they were a nightmare, every mark showed, they scratch too easily and slowly loose their shine. I now have a granit composite which is much better and half the price of real granite


As part timt kitchen fitter I would defo not have the gloss finish it is not that is scratches any more than the matt finish it is just that you can see them on the gloss finish


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> I may be going for a black Granite Sink as well with matching tap to go with the stealth look so not sure if that could be "moulded in". Are the Granite sinks prone to these water marks too?


Granite is a lot more resistant for marks and stains than marble.

Go for granite if you can.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Naresh

If you are considering a granite or corian worktop i have a family friend who deals in both if your intrested.Based in crayford near dartford!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Naresh
> 
> If you are considering a granite or corian worktop i have a family friend who deals in both if your intrested.Based in crayford near dartford!


You sure there is'nt one down the road from you :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh
> ...


We'll if carlsberg made villages!!  :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

granite's ok, corians better.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Hornster, but I think I'd better keep the supplier sweet by getting the worktop from him as he's also a family friend and makes the kitchem made to measure. I'll ask him about the composite granite option though.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Thanks Hornster, but I think I'd better keep the supplier sweet by getting the worktop from him as he's also a family friend and makes the kitchem made to measure. I'll ask him about the composite granite option though.


No problem, they list a few different options on their website www.top-rite.co.uk


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have all granite worktops in my kitchen, hardwearing (you can put anything straight onto them) but a pain in the arse. I like the worktops to look spotless and shiney, and am forever polishing.

Best thing to do is to polish them off with a tiny bit of "orange glo" oil. Though i noticed the Bettaware do a granite cleaner/polisher.

Never heard of a solid granite sink, corian yes, granite no.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You got any pics Lisa? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

of course  :wink:

Wanna see them? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> granite's ok, corians better.


Granite should be good for a few million years...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

We have Granite too. We went for 40mm which is the thickest - finish is fab. We have cherrywood with black 'speckled'. Looks the dogs.

It did add about Â£5k extra over laminate worktop - worth the extra in the long run.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Whats the deal with composite Granite sinks though - are there prone to scratches and limescale stains or am I better off with a stainless steel sink?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have black granite worktops with glitter in which gets very smeary and needs buffing up every single day and a stainless steel sink. Both this combination work beautifully especially with warm solid oak units


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I have black granite worktops with glitter in which gets very smeary and needs buffing up every single day and a stainless steel sink. Both this combination work beautifully especially with warm solid oak units


If you have to buff it up every day, that sounds like too much hard work for it to "work beautifully"...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I said the combination 'works beautifully'! :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

what about that Corian stuff some people have?

We have granite, dont know how well it cleans, im not allowed in the kitchen


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Another vote for shiny black granite - can't beat it, but it does take a lot of polishing - kinda like a black car, when its clean, nothing looks nicer 8)


----------

